# Blowing fuse's



## 90taz (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a cub cadet rzt50 2006 model, my problem is that it keeps blowing the fuse'e after start up. the red and black wire from the voltage regulater gets hot as if a short then blows the fuse. I had this problem a while back but only at wide open throttle, after messing with it for awhile it seemed to go away. now its at any throttle level. 13.4 volts when measured wide open, wire is clear of grounds when tested from selenoid back to motor. I was thinking maybe bad regulator. thanks for any help


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

90taz said:


> I have a cub cadet rzt50 2006 model, my problem is that it keeps blowing the fuse'e after start up. the red and black wire from the voltage regulater gets hot as if a short then blows the fuse. I had this problem a while back but only at wide open throttle, after messing with it for awhile it seemed to go away. now its at any throttle level. 13.4 volts when measured wide open, wire is clear of grounds when tested from selenoid back to motor. I was thinking maybe bad regulator. thanks for any help


I'm not an electrician, but if the wire is getting hot, either the wire is too small - or the total current is too much. Possibly, the fuse is to small. What is the fuse rated for? Could be something in the VR, but that voltage seems good. I had a VR get wacky and was putting out 18-22 volts, and I did not blow a fuse or melt anything. Possibly there is an issue with the wiring to the ignition or something. for kicks, I'd try disconnecting the accessory lead from the ignition, to see if it still happened. If it doesn't they you have the fun of tracking down the short elsewhere. 

I think that wire runs through the ignition switch and ultimately back to the battery. So, I would not advise you to do this, but I might try running it directly back to the battery to see if it was still an issue. Either way, it leads me to thinking there is a short someplace, or the gage wire there is not correct.


----------



## 90taz (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks for the advise, i think i am going to check the blade clutch coil to see what the ohms are. i do not have a wireing diagram so i can't tell what would be on that circuit once the machine is running. i found out it should be 2.8 to 3.8 ohms


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

like most things electrical, it can be the smallest problem. test as many things as you can with a VM, and eventually something will raise an eyebrow for sure.


----------



## 90taz (Jul 14, 2015)

problem solved 
, i checked ohms at the blade clutch and it was good. i unpluged the voltage reg and the hour meter and blade clutch, ran motor and no fuse blowing. I plugged in regulater and wires heat up untill fuse blew. I dsiconnected regulater and mowed grass for one hour no problems. new reg comming


----------

